# Bratwurst



## MarionW (Sep 12, 2006)

On the 23rd of this month, My wife and I are hosting an Oktoberfest Party.  We plan to do bratwurst.  What I usually do is simmer the brats in beer, garlic, onions & black pepper for a bit and then allow them to steep in the beer mixture for several hours, then grill over charcoal.

For the kraut, we'll usually get the canned kraut, drain it and then marinade it in a mixture of white wine, sugar and a bit of basil that was simmered a bit.  It's placed in the fridge the day before and then drained before serving.

What do you do?  Will you offer some ideas

Warm regards,
Marion


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 12, 2006)

sounds like your brats are awesome!  I simmer mine first also.

I like bbq onions on mine...grill sweet onions, then slice thinly and allow to caramelize a bit before adding 1) the onions that have simmered with the brats 2) your fave bbq sauce...just enough to give a red tint and a hint of flavor...1/4 or so cup...simmer, add more sauce if needed.   so good on a brat.  Potato salad, braised red and green cabbage (almost a kraut) .  beer!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds absolutely perfect to me!!!

Since my husband doesn't eat red meat, I make turkey brats when I can find them, & I make them just the way you've outlined you do for the regular ones.  Delicious!!


----------



## YT2095 (Sep 13, 2006)

I always add a little carraway to the kraut also, another nice and very simple side dish is peeled sliced potatoes sauteed in a pan with real butter and a few onions, don`t worry if bits go a little crispy, those are the best Bits 

I`ve never boiled my brats 1`st, they are without doubt my fave sausage ever, maybe I just can`t wait to eat them? 

as for the Beer, that`s already a Given.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 13, 2006)

Onions and peppers, grilled or sauteed until VERY brown/done. Don't prick the sausages. Get REALLY good crusty but soft inside buns!! Good grainy mustard.


----------



## MarionW (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to offer advice and help.  I do appreciate it!

Marion


----------



## Swann (Sep 13, 2006)

Marion....

Thanks for the great idea of using brats marinated/cooked in beer and adding wine, etc to kraut. Sounds delicious.


----------



## candelbc (Sep 14, 2006)

This summer I decided that I wanted to create a couple of my own recipes for Bratwursts. Considering I live in Wisconsin, I know of many, many recipes.. Everyone has their own, and everyone swears by it.. This is the recipe I came up with that has ended up being a party hit.. So much so, that I haven't had the chance to come up with any new recipes! 

Speaking of Bratwursts, I am about due to make these again! Thanks for the reminder!

Enjoy..

*Ingredients:*
3 Bottles            Miller Lite (Or the Beer of your Choice) 
1/2 Cup             Brown Sugar (Preferably Dark)
7 tblsp               Worcestershire Sauce
2 tsp                 Lawry's Season Salt
1                      Sliced Yellow Onion
1 tblsp              Cajun Seasoning
 
Bratwursts of your Choice
 
 
*Steps:*
1. Combine the above ingredients in a stock pot and bring to boil. 
2. Add Bratwursts and continue to Boil
3. Continue boiling until the Sauce reduces to 1/3 its starting level.
4. Marinate Bratwursts over night in thickened sauce
5. Grill Bratwursts over Charcoal until browned.
6. Place Bratwursts back into thickened sauce for 10 minutes
7. Continue to Grill the Bratwursts until dark and completed.
 
Note: The more phases of Grilling and Soaking, the better the overall flavor. Also worth noting is that the Onions remaining in the thickened Sauce are amazing if crisped up over the grill OR pan fried.


----------



## MarionW (Sep 14, 2006)

Candel, a person that takes their brats seriously, generally are mighty fine folk.  

Marion


----------



## mudbug (Sep 14, 2006)

candel, have to echo what Marion said.  These sound scrumptious, and I have a pack of brats in the freezer.

Marion, your method is the one I usually use.


----------



## candelbc (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, thank you very much.. Please let me know what you think.. I'll have to retire the recipe if it's not as good as my bias'd butt thinks it is.. 

-Brad


----------

